# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Tod und Begräbnis - 1953

## Joseph

Bei meinem nur wenige Tagen dauernden Aufenthalt in Bangkok fand ich auf dem Wochenendmarkt ein 310 Seiten dickes Buch, das ich schon lange gesucht hatte: „KU DAENG – THE RED TOMB“. Es ist eine 1960 herausgegebene Studie über das Leben im Dorf „Ku Daeng“ (??????) in der Gegend von Chiengmai. Auf meinem Rückflug nach Frankfurt habe ich in dem Buch gelesen, das detailgetreu und ohne Wertung das Leben im genannten Dorf beschreibt. Der Verfasser (Konrad Kingshill) erlebte u.a. das Leiden und Sterben eines gewissen „Mr. Khiow“ (????????) ebenso wie sein Begräbnis. Die Beschreibungen lassen eine Reihe von Gebräuchen erkennen, wie sie vor mehr als 50 Jahren  üblich waren. Wieweit sie heute noch dort oder anderswo so oder ähnlich ausgeübt werden, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis…

Herr Khiow war kein armer Mann. Geboren 1898. Mit 16 Jahren ging er als Novize in den lokalen Tempel, hier lernte er Lesen und Schreiben. Mit 21 Jahren verließ er den Tempel, ein Leben als Mönch war nichts für ihn. Mit 22 Jahren heiratete er und zog in das Haus seiner Schwiegereltern in einem Nachbarort. Nach zwei Jahren kehrte er ins elterliche Haus zurück, da sein hier gebliebener älterer Bruder seine Mutter nicht ernähren konnte. Seine Frau gebar ihm fünf Töchter und zwei Söhne, wovon ein Sohn als Kleinkind starb. Nach dem Tod seiner Mutter besaß er das elterliche Haus mit Garten plus 9 Rai Land. Später kaufte er noch Land dazu, am Ende hatte er neben seinem Haus 12,5 Rai Land. Damit galt er als einer der Wohlhabenderen im Dorf. 

Im Alter von 57 Jahren fühlte er Schmerzen in den Nieren. Er ging für 4 Tage in ein Hospital in Chiengmai, durch Röntgen stellte man Nierentumore fest, er sollte sofort operiert werden. Da er sich jedoch wieder etwas besser fühlte, kehrte er jedoch ohne Operation nach Hause zurück, vielleicht war es Furcht vor der der Operation, vielleicht schreckten ihn die Kosten der Operation ab. Auch die Verwandten hatten ihn bedrängt, nach Hause zu kommen, nichts fürchtete man mehr, als dass er im Hospital stürbe. Wenn das geschähe, konnte man die Leiche nicht nach Ku Daeng zurückbringen, weil sonst die Geister das Haus und dessen Umgebung zerstören würden. 

Herr Khiow musste den größten Teil des Rückwegs getragen werden. Am nächsten Tag fühlte Herr Khiow sich sehr schlecht und wollte zurück ins Hospital. Diesmal wollte er in ein anderes Hospital, das von einer presbyterianischen Mission geleitet wurde und daher sehr viel preiswerter war. Verwandte mussten ihn tragen, die Straßen waren so matschig, dass kein Fahrzeug vorwärts gekommen wäre. Aber schon beim nächsten Dorf fühlte Herr Khiow sich so schwach, dass man –nach einer längeren Ruhepause- ihn wieder zurückbringen musste. 

Er aß und trank nun verschiedene Heilmittel. Der Arzt des  Krankenhauses hatte ihm etwas verschrieben, ein lokaler „Doktor“ hatte ihm Kräuter verschrieben. In Ku Daeng gab es zwei  „Ärzte“. Einmal war da ein traditioneller Doktor, ???????? (etwa: mohphääth) genannt. Der verschrieb hauptsächlich Kräuter als Medizin, manchmal verschrieb er auch Chinin oder Aspirin: Ein solcher Doktor musste eine Lizenz von Distriktbüro haben. Dann gab es einen „Doktor“, eher einen Schamanen, der durch Sprüche seine Patienten heilte. Er meinte (oder sagte, er meine), dass Geister (??  etwa: Phii) die Krankheiten brächten. Um sie zu besänftigen, bringt er ihnen Speisen auf Bananenblättern dar. Dazu murmelt man Sprüche… Ein solcher Doktor benötigt keine Lizenz. Er kriegt auch keine unmittelbare Bezahlung, aber wenn der Patient gesund wird, geht er noch einmal hin, spricht einen Segen über den Patienten und erhält ein Geschenk, Tabak, Betel oder Ähnliches.

Der „Schamane“ wird bei Krankheit zuerst gerufen, hilft das nichts, lässt man den Kräuterdoktor kommen. Hilft das auch nicht, schickt man nach dem „Injektionsdoktor“ (????????  etwa: mohchiidyah = Arzt, der Medizin spritzt). Diese Art Doktor war ca.1955 außerhalb der Hospitäler der einzige Doktor, der völlig vom „Heilen“ lebte, die anderen taten das nur nebenberuflich. Einer der Gründe, warum er als letzter gerufen wurde, ist sicher, dass er deutlich teurer ist… Als letztes (teuerstes) kommt dann das Hospital. Der „Injektionsdoktor“  benötigt zum Spritzensetzen eine spezielle Lizenz. 

Als diese Ärzte keine Besserung bewirken konnten, wurde die „Khwan-Zeremonie“ durchgeführt. Viele Glauben, der „Khwan“ (????  etwa: Khwann) sitze in den Haaren auf dem Kopf und sei für das Wohlergehen eines Menschen verantwortlich. Bei einem Kranken glauben Manche, der Khwan habe die erkrankte Person verlassen, also müsse man ihn zurückrufen. Zur Vorbereitung der Zeremonie waren alle Verwandte und sonst wie Betroffene anwesend. Speisen für die Anwesenden wurden zubereitet. Ebenso ein Geschenk für den Adjaan (???????) oder „Lehrer“. Einige junge Leute modellierten Tonfiguren: Tiere. Menschen, Kugeln. Es gab 9 bzw. 12 Stück von jeder Sorte. Nachmittags kam der Ajaan, der den Khwan zurückrufen sollte. Auf einer Schale standen die modellierten Figuren und ein paar Kerzen, die man anzündete. Dann sang der Adjan Lieder auf Pali und dem lokalen Lannathai-Dialekt. Die Anwesenden hielten die gefaltenen Hände nach hoch. Nach der Zeremonie brachte man die Schale nach draußen, dort sollte sie allmählich verrotten. Der Adjaan erhielt nur seine Geschenke.

An einem der folgenden Tage kam noch ein anderer, im Dorf sehr respektierter Heiler. Er war bekannt für seine heilenden Gesänge (Litaneien), er hatte ein heiliges Buch, dem er die Gesänge entnahm. Wieder wurde eine Schale vorbereitet, Früchte, Kerzen, Tonfigürchen waren darauf. Die Schale wurde auf Kleidungsstücke, die Herrn Khiow gehörten, gesetzt. 
Der Schamane verbeugte sich dreimal vor dem Hausaltar, Kerzen wurden angezündet, der Schamane sang Lieder aus dem Buch, dann wurde die Schale über dem Patienten hin und her geschwenkt. Diese Zeremonie sollte die „Thewada“ (????? etwa: thewada = göttl. Wesen) besänftigen.

Immer wieder kamen Verwandte und Bekannte den Kranken besuchen, selbst aus anderen Dörfern. Immer waren 2-3 Leute da, plauderten mit dem Kranken. Die Besucher wurden mit Wasser (aus einer Silberschüssel), Betel, Tea, Zigarren (lokal hergestellt) versorgt. Dann starb Mr. Khiow.

Die älteren Frauen, die anwesend waren, begannen laut zu weinen. Das Heulen konnte man im gesamten Dorf vernehmen. Eine Trommel wurde geschlagen, so dass alle (einschließlich der göttlichen Wesen = Thewadas) Bescheid wussten: hier war jemand gestorben. Nach ein paar Minuten wurde der Leichnam durch einen jungen Mann entkleidet, die Leiche wurde gewaschen und wieder angezogen. Die Hände wurden über der Brust gefalten und zusammengebunden, auch die Füße wurden zusammengebunden. Eine Kerze und ein Räuchestäbchen wurden in die Hände gelegt, mit ein paar Blumen. Sein Gesicht wurde weiß gepudert. Über alles legte man ein weißes Tuch. 

Eine Kerosinlampe wurde entzündet, damit der Geist des Verstorbenen alles sehen kann. Die Flamme wird später benutzt, um das Feuer bei der Verbrennung der Leiche zu entzünden. Neben den Kopf der Leiche stellte man eine spezielle Fahne, die aus drei Bändern besteht auf (????????  etwa: Thongsaamhaang = Fahne mit drei Schwänzen), die drei Bänder repräsentieren Buddha, die Lehre und die Priesterschaft. Sie sollen bezeugen, dass der Tote im Leben ein getreuer Buddhist war.

Am folgenden Tag wurde ein Sarg gezimmert. Mr. Khiow hatte den Zimmermann schon vor seinem Tod bestimmt. Die Leiche wurde dann in den Sarg gelegt, der Sarg verblieb bis zur Verbrennung im Hauptraum des Hauses. Lampe und dreibändige Flagge wurden an den Kopf des Sargs gestellt. Auch einen Sack Reis stellte man hin, das sollte die Nahrung symbolisieren, die man auf dem Weg in die Überwelt benötigt. Auf den Sarg hatte man Blumen gelegt. 

Man bestimmte einen „Glück bringenden Tag“ für die Verbrennung. Dazu fragt man meist einen Mönch, aber ein bekannter Astrologe (also kein Mönch) wäre auch möglich. 4 Tage nach seinem Tode wurde Mr. Khiows Leiche verbrannt. Freunde, Bekannte halfen, den Sarg vorzubereiten.Ziraggen und Betel wurden für die Gäste reichlich zurechtgelegt. Viele Opfer wurden dargebracht. Es gab 13 große Gefäße, diese aufzunehmen, sechs für die Mönche, sechs für die Novizen und eines für den „temple-leader“ (wohl der Abt), der die Zeremonie leitete. Es wurden gespendet: Mönchskleidung, eine Kokosnuss, Bananen, Zigaretten, Kerzen, Streichhölzer, Tee, Reis und Blumen. Es gab mehrere Geldbäume, aus Bambusstöcken, diese konnten an den Enden gespalten werden, da konnte man Bahtnoten (Bäume mit 5-Baht-Noten waren für Novizen, mit 10-Baht-Noten für die Mönche) reinstecken. Die Frauen bereiteten „Mi-eng“ (??????) zu, fermentierte Teeblätter mit Zucker oder Salz, Kokosnuss, Erdnüssen, Schweinefleisch. 

Am Abend wurden zwei große Kerosinlampen angezündet, eine Leihgabe des Tempels. An sich ist Spielen verboten, aber der Kamnan gab bei solchen Gelegenheiten seine Erlaubnis, zwei oder drei Spielarten zu organisieren. Es gab auch eine spezielle Erlaubnis, Alkohol in der Nacht auszuschenken. Eine lokale Band mit sieben Spielern spielte die ganze Nacht durch. . Die Lieder hatten nichts mit Tod zu tun, Titel der Lieder waren z.B. „Das Erdnusslied“ oder „Das Dinner des Ausländers“. Es gab auch für Nordthailand charakteristische Lieder. Tanz gab es nicht. Das Fest ist eine gute Gelegenheit für junge Leute, sich kennen zu lernen. Es wird spekuliert, dass der Ursprung in dem lauten Fest in der Furcht vor den Geistern begründet sei. 

Am nächsten Tag wurde der Sarg aus dem Haus getragen, angeführt von dem Hauptmönch, der einen langen weißen Faden in der Hand hielt, dessen anderes Ende mit dem Sarg verbunden war. Außerhalb des Hauses wurde der Sarg unter eine Art Strohdach gestellt, um in vor Sonne (und gegebenenfalls Regen) zu schützen. Den ganzen Morgen spielte die Band, nahebei spielte man (um Geld). 

Etwa um 10 Uhr trafen weitere eingeladene Mönche und Novizen ein, sie wurden im Hauptraum des Hauses platziert. Eine Buddhafigur aus dem Tempel wurde auf ein Regal gestellt. Dann gab es eine Art Zwiegespräch zwischen zwei hoch gestellten Mönchen, der eine Fragte die 5 Vorschriften ab, der andere antwortete. Dann wurden Gaben präsentiert. Sodann forderte der „Abt“ einen Mönch auf zu „predigen“, das heißt vorgefertigte Predigten abzulesen. . Einige Passagen aus heiligen Schriften wurden verlesen, davon waren ein paar auf Palmblätter geschrieben, andere standen in einem Heft, auf dessen Umschlag ein Bild von Superman war. Mehrere Mönche lasen die Predigten zeitgleich vor. Das dauerte 15 Minuten. Danach wurden „Mi-eng“ und Zigarren verteilt, alle kauten und rauchten. Dann wurde ein Mönch, dem man gern zuhörte, gebeten eine Extrapredigt zu halten, was der dann nach einigem (scheinbarem?) Zögern auch tat. 

Nach Mittag formierte sich eine Prozession, der Sarg wurde zum Krematorium getragen. Etwa 90 Leute bildeten die Prozession. Drei Stücke weißen Stoffs wurden auf den Sarg gelegt. Die Mönche sangen ein Lied, kehrten dann zum Tempel zurück. Der Sarg wurde dann mit einer Axt aufgeschlagen, die schon ziemlich verweste Leiche herausgehoben, ein Mann schlug eine Kokosnuss auf und schüttete den Saft der Kokosnuss über das Gesicht der Leiche, ein einer Wasser wurde über den Körper gegossen. Dann wurde die Leiche auf einen Haufen Holz gelegt, dann wurde das Feuer entzündet. Ein Paar Feuerwerkskörper wurden angezündet. Sobald das Feuer zu brennen anfing, gingen die meisten nach Hause…

Joseph

----------


## big_cloud

::  
Endlich mal wieder was, das  es  lohnt zu lesen!


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## walter

joseph,
ein sehr eindrucksvoller bericht. 
gruss

----------

Schliessen mich dem an!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

Interessante Einblicke zum Thema sterben,Krankheit,Sitten und Bräuche.

----------


## Samuianer

hat sich, wohl auch regional bedingt, bis auf ganz wenige Kleinigkeiten, bis auf den heutigen Tag nicht viel geaendert!

----------

